# Dragonblood peacock



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi,
Is there anyway to tell the sex of a dragonblood peacock ? I brought a really nicely colored one home today. Its got 3 egg spots. But it seems to me that the dominant male peacock is taking interest in her :-? The dominant male is a sulfurhead and its really doing the shimmying. Anyways, I'll observe it for a few days. It could just be making sure that the dragonblood knows who's the boss 

Thanks,
Ami


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

How large is the fish? Do you have a picture? 
Unfortunately, egg spots are not an indicator of the sex. The behavior you're witnessing is normal. If any fish show real aggression (relentless chasing, cornering, etc...) then you could have a potential problem. 
Give it a week to let them settle in then make a judgement call.


----------



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> How large is the fish? Do you have a picture?
> Unfortunately, egg spots are not an indicator of the sex. The behavior you're witnessing is normal. If any fish show real aggression (relentless chasing, cornering, etc...) then you could have a potential problem.
> Give it a week to let them settle in then make a judgement call.


 Thanks Danni !
The Dragonblood is about 1.5 inches and the sulfurhead is about 2 inches (the largest in the tank). I'll post a pic once I get my hands on a camera.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Is the sulfur head a maylandi? Would love to see pics. opcorn:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is so common to see these fish hormoned, that even females can take on male characteristics. The hormones can increase the aggression of these fish (often temporary), and can often decrease their life span.

However, males will show off to other males, as a form of dominance.


----------



## Wolfie212 (May 11, 2012)

my dragonsblood were hard to tell apart that small but as they got bigger (4") the males get a dark orange behind the gill plate, and females tend to stay same color all over.


----------



## Erikamae (May 11, 2012)

This is a picture of my female dragon blood. I know she's Female cause she's held twice. She one of my favorite fish.


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

i would have guessed that a male, my female is a much duller color than my male is.


----------



## defbored_usd (Jul 19, 2012)

that is super bright for a female


----------



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

Gee, I'm wondering if I should get more dragonbloods. Is it possible to have multiple dragonbloods with other male peacocks?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

fishy_foo said:


> Gee, I'm wondering if I should get more dragonbloods. Is it possible to have multiple dragonbloods with other male peacocks?


I would think that would cause major problems as they can be very aggressive at times and probably wouldn't get a long with each other. May be some coloration issues as well.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I would not recommend it. Stick with what you have for now. :wink:


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

That's a nice looking fish...


----------



## fishy_foo (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks folks,
I'll stick with what I got. 
Will post the pic of my fishies once I get a hold of a camera...so stay tuned  
Cheerio,
Ami


----------

